# Powder Coat question



## THarvey (Jan 18, 2008)

Will Acetone damage a powder coat finish?  I have some CA I need to clean off a powder coated surface.

Thanks.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 18, 2008)

When I get a bad powder coated cartridge I soak it in acetone for a week to remove it. Don't think I answered your question but it might help.


----------



## Monty (Jan 18, 2008)

In my experience, acetone will remove a PC finish.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks.

That is what I was afraid of.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> When I get a bad powder coated cartridge I soak it in acetone for a week to remove it.


When I get a bad powder coated cartridge, I soak it in acetone for *10 minutes* and the powder-coat rubs right off.  Acetone definitely will damage a powder-coat finish.  Just wiping a PC finish with acetone can dull it.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 18, 2008)

Same here.. Dulls the finish and feels a bit sticky to the touch.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, it probably will come off in 10 min., but since I'm only in the shop on weekends I let it sit for a week. All the PC is at the bottom of the jar and there is virtually no cleaning needed.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 20, 2008)

Rick,

A longer soak would definitely be easier, but I guess I'm just impatient.  I've been powder-coating a lot of rifle cartridges lately, and I have occasionally had a bad batch.  When that happens, a short soak in acetone softens the PC enough that it peels right off, almost in one piece.  I can usually get the cartridges cleaned, dried, sprayed, and back in the oven in 30 minutes or less.

Anyway, I'm sure we can both testify what acetone will do to powder-paint.

Regards,
Erid


----------

